# Paph. Liberty Taiwan 'Daniel'



## papheteer (Apr 29, 2014)

It's finally open. This bloom is huge!! And the pouch is HUMONGOUS! Very happy with this bloom. Nice shape and color. It stayed in sheath for more than 7 mos then when it developed the bud it only took weeks to open. You can see the size compared to my hand, and my hand is pretty big. I believe I bought this in our society meeting from Crystal Star Orchids.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow that's one fat boy!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 29, 2014)

wonderful!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2014)

Nice. Mr. Lee had none of these at The Orchidphiles show this year, I looked.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 29, 2014)

wow, that's awesome.


----------



## emydura (Apr 29, 2014)

That is enormous.


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 29, 2014)

A monster.


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 29, 2014)

beautiful!


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 29, 2014)

Still probably one of my favorite hybrids! Great bloom.


----------



## abax (Apr 29, 2014)

A Paph. on steroids!!! Lovely too.


----------



## John M (Apr 30, 2014)

Super!


----------



## paworsport (Apr 30, 2014)

My favorite hangianum hybrids
Wonderfull flower
Is it a fast grower or not? 
I have 3 of them from different Taiwanese nursery, and they are not fast growers...


----------



## Trithor (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow! Not just size, but. colour, balance and shape. That is well worth the wait.


----------



## Dido (Apr 30, 2014)

looks great congrats on that one


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow!!!! for size and color!!!! Jean


----------



## papheteer (Apr 30, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Mr. Lee had none of these at The Orchidphiles show this year, I looked.



I bought this in bloom about 3 years ago. It wasn't as good then but I thought it had potential. I remember one membe telling me there's no way i could bloom it better than Mr. Lee. But I thought to myself "it's a first bloom and paphs always improve in the next bloomings". I'm glad I didnt listen to him!


----------



## papheteer (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys. It's definitely one of the most impressive paphs I've ever bloomed!


----------



## papheteer (Apr 30, 2014)

paworsport said:


> My favorite hangianum hybrids
> Wonderfull flower
> Is it a fast grower or not?
> I have 3 of them from different Taiwanese nursery, and they are not fast growers...



Not really a fast grower. It suffered some type of deficiency before but now it's fully recovered. It's also multi growth now so I expect it to bloom faster. I have 2 small ones and they are not that slow.


----------



## papheteer (Apr 30, 2014)

John M said:


> Super!



Thanks John! Maybe we can trade divisions of our Liberty Taiwans down the road. How's yours?


----------



## atlantis (Apr 30, 2014)

Great!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 30, 2014)

I am jealous... I have a multigrowths plant. It had 3 spikes last year and they all blasted!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 30, 2014)

When you keep buying your chances get better. You hit gold on this one!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## John M (Apr 30, 2014)

papheteer said:


> Thanks John! Maybe we can trade divisions of our Liberty Taiwans down the road. How's yours?



Unfortunately, my plant had a setback after I repotted it. It's okay now; but, it's got only one growth.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 30, 2014)

Interesting color. I like it.


----------

